# Bait & Tackle O.G.F. Website Pricing



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you O.G.F. Team for allowing me to post pricing for the up coming website we are building for internet ORDER sales. This website will be advertised on O.G.F. beginning in late '04 to early 05'. My wife is building it and it is very time consuming for her. We are accumulating the files for all the photos of merchandise to be listed on this monster site. When complete the Dave's Bait and Tackle site will contain 1000's of low discount prices on brand new tackle,etc.

With the HOG FEST coming,I asked if I may post this for O.G.F. members.
Request1. YOU MUST BE A O.G.F. MEMBER TO ORDER, delivery turnaround will be rapid.
Request 2. I ask that prior to ordering you donate $5.00 to O.G.F. (this will only be asked by me 1 X a year),or add it in with your order and I will see the team gets your donation,and acknowledge once a month on a donation post.
Request 3. Once you view pricing,you may think these bait shops and stores are ripping you off!! That is not the case, Dave's Bait and Tackle will be working on a very thin margin.Very thin to help you,as a fisherman, out.The quoted pricing will not be available on my shelf! I have overhead,sorry. If you pre-order ,just like mail-order,you will recieve the pricing. Once your order is ready, instead of shipping, you are welcome to pick it up at the shop or we will ship U.P.S. ground for you. Please e-mail me for a quote on shipping prior to placing your order and I will need to know what you are [email protected] .
Request 4.At this point, your best bet is ordering with a certified check or money order ( including shipping) made out to Dave's Bait & Tackle 1612 State rte 60 suite E Vermilion,Ohio 44089. You also may stop in the shop and pay cash for your order. Checks will be accepted, but order will be held 10 business days prior to even picking the order. Credit Cards cannot be accepted @ this time, every company wants to add 5% to your purchase!! We want to save you $$$$. All Ohioians please add 7% sales tax.
In summary:
a. Send or e-mail your order,
b. Mail $,enclose copy of your O.G.F. membership along with proof of your appreciated donation.
c. You will recieve your order in 3 to 7 business days from date recieved.
d. Please price compare and know what you are ordering prior to placing your order. If there is an item (s) out of stock, you will promptly receive a refund via US mail, or in person at the shop.
e. In some cases multiple pieces may have to ordered to obtain pricing, which will have a parenthesis around quantity. You may mix or match colors.
f. All manufacturer warranties apply. If for some reason an item is mis-shipped we will replace it with original item ordered.

Thank you for doing business with Dave's Bait & Tackle 

ITEMS AND PRICING:

Okuma Avenger Spin Reel 7BB's 
model AV-15 = $28.88 (1)
model AV-20 = $28.88 (1)
model AV-30 = $28.88 (1)
model AV-40 = $31.27 (1)
model AV-50 = $31.27 (1)

Okuma Trolling combo 
model MA-20DX line counter combo 8'6" rod = $54.67 (2)
model MA-30DX line counter combo 8'6" rod = $57.67 (2)

Okuma Convector Line Counter Reel
model CN20D = $58.93 (2)
model CN30D = $63.19 (2)

Okuma Aventa Float Reel = $123.18 (1)

Penn Reels (graphite)
model GTI310GT = $84.95 (1)
model GTI320GT2 = $87.95 (1)
model GTI330GT = $97.77 (1)

Luhr Jensen Smoker
model 9900 = $75.25 (1)
model 9800 = $75.25 (1)

Sterns Neoprene Waders (all sizes)
model 5128 = $69.95 (1)

Frog Toggs Rain Suit (all sizes) = $59.88 (1)

Pa's Spoons
Choice of colors = $2.87 (6)

Stinger spoons 
Choice of colorsh = $3.37 (6)

Scorpion spoons
Choice of colors = $2.93 (6)

Hildebrandt Golden Nuggets
All sizes = $3.57 (4)

Erie Dearie
Weapon = $1.99 (3)

Reef Runners
Choice of color = $5.01 (2)

Luhr Jensen
Dipsey '0' = $8.17 (2)
Dipsey '1' = $9.17 (2)

Tite Lock 
Triples = $89.88 (2)

Weldon Red wood collapsible planer board = $86.82 (1)

Atlantis Underwater drop cam system 
model AUW-503 = $183.52 (1)

Navionics Gold Charts
Choice of Lakes = $186.15 (1)

Berkley Gulp
Any type/flavor = $4.62 (2)

Berkley Fireline
Choice of test line = $12.77 (2)

IDC Happy Troller Plate (large)
model 1450 = $87.88 (1)

American Angler 
Electric fillet knife = $22.87 (1)

CLOSEOUTS

Lowrance Global Map
model 3300C recording GPS plus WAAS chart plotter = $424.32 (1) only 3 left
Lowrance Color 
model LMS-335C DF dual-frequency sonar/GPS plus WAAS = $459.33 (1) only 2 left
Lowrance Ifinder Atlantis GPS = $127.32 (1) only 11 left

We carry 1000's of items. If you would like a quote, contact me at:
[email protected]


----------



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry neglected to mention bait pricing,this will be helpful for the umcoming tourney.
Worm flats guaranteed 40+ doz, $27.82/Pre-order only!


May the fish be with you,
Bait Dave


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Dave. We here at OGF appreciate the GREAT deals you're passing on to our members.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Dave. Nice jester you've done, We do appriciate it.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you Dave, look forward to meeting you


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll check out you online store as soon as it's up.

Good Luck


----------

